# Fluval 306 in 55g tank?



## JimmyZ (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm running a 305 in a 55g. This tank is not heavily planted, and it's doing a very good job of keeping the water clear. This was a replacement for an Eheim that failed on me and I've had no issues with it over the past year and half. There isn't much difference between the 05 and 06. The primer assembly and quick disconnect seems to be a little more solid on the 06. However, like i mentioned, I've been running mine for a while and have not had any issues with quality. I think if you can find a good deal on either, you'd be fine.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

I am using a 306 on a 29g tank, and its running wide open. Its a strong flow, but not too strong by any stretch. I would go with the 406 on a 55g. I dont think the 306 would provide enough filtration or flow on a 55g. But i am a strong believer in over filtration and flow. But its better to have too much than not enough. You can always throttle the filter back some....


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Opinion
Always buy the very best you can afford. It will last longer and cost less over time. I can not tell you how many filters I bought thinking..... This will do for now



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a Fluval 306 on my 55 planted tank. No issues and crystal clear water. I wouldn't hesitate. You may want to check out eBay for the Fluval. I paid $79 a no shipping costs for mine. Brand new in a sealed box. Works great. For a planted tank, the 306 will be more than enough.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

Go with the 406, I have a 206 on my 20g and think thats just enough. But a great filter, ive ran it for a year and cleaned it once. Im setting up a 40g now and thinking of the 306 just for the cheaper price. I think Fluval is one of the best but thinking of getting an Eheim too, not sure.


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Its also relative to the bio-load. Do you plan to heavily stock the aquarium with lots of fish? Or do you plan to heavily plant, like I am, and stock a modest amount of fish (20 or so tetra's, 3 corys, and 4 ottos). If you stock like I do with heavily planted a 306 will suffice. If you plan to have more fish than plants or you want to future proof yourself in case you switch to all fish, African Cichlids, or similar, then splurge and get the 406. Although you could always add a HOB filter to supplement the 306 in the future. I knew what I needed for my set up and the 306 was perfect.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Again, i would like to reiterate a couple of my points. First, dont under estimate the importance of good flow. You can always turn down the flow on the 406, but you'll never be able to turn it up on the 306. You'll have enough filtration and enough flow, with out having to ad another piece of equipment.

Yes, the 306 might be fine for your needs. Or it might not be. The 406 def will be.

If you can afford it and dont mind paying the little bit extra...get the 406. And i agree with dx3bash...ebay or amazon all the way!


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

You guys convinced me to go with the 306/406. Thankfully some helpful folks in lighting helped me find a solution there that makes lighting my tank a $50 ordeal, so that certainly helps in the filter budgeting. 

Right now amazon has a damaged packaging 306 for $78 shipped, so I think I'll give that a whirl. If it comes and doesn't work I know Amazon will take it right back. 

There is so much info on just this site alone, let alone the internet, but I gotta say thanks to you awesome guys and gals who help boil it all down and work through these issues with me, thanks!


----------



## wheatiesl337 (Mar 30, 2011)

I run a 406 on a 55g and it does not provide enough circulation. I have it supplemented with a koralia nano. It has provided solid filtration for me, runs fairly quiet, and is fairly easy to service otherwise. Just a bit disappointed with the flow once I added media. Nothing an extra powerhead can't fix if the 306 isn't enough circulation for you.

As another note, I can't stand the stock plumbing that comes with the 406. It looks and feels cheap. I picked up my own hoses and intake/outake for it.


----------



## Lagarb (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 306 on my 29g, currently cycling, I don't plant to load it down with fish, it will be heavily planted, but I think the flow is good, strongish, even packed with media. I think the 306 should do good for you unless, like others have said, you plant to put a lot of fish in it, then I would lean towards the 406, but if not, can always add a circulation pump or another HOB filter like others mentioned
And $78 for a 306 sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

Once the tank is complete it will be pretty heavily planted and have a full load of fish, so I'll definitely be getting a 306/406, and as some have suggested if there is any issues down the line (this is a 6 month or more project) I'll add a HOB filter as some have suggested. 

Though I really have no clue how to tell yet if a filter is/isn't doing all it should, so that will some searching I'll be doing at some point.


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I kept getting the numbers confused, but I did listen to you guys and ended up getting the higher capicity 100g Fluval 405. 

Thank you for the help!


----------

